# Steaks for 250



## cosmic charlie (Jul 13, 2008)

Scenario: Sit down wedding reception, 250 people, 6oz Strip Steaks, Nearby Kitchen (Load and Travel time is about 20 minutes total), 

Current Technique: Salt and Pepper the Steaks, Sear them on a flat top grill, Cool, Store until ready to fire for service, Line a baking sheet with Steaks, Convection Oven at 425 until steaks are at 125-130 degrees.

Question: Is there a better way to prepare these steaks?

T.I.A


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

My opinion only, how I would do them. 6oz cook quick, real quick. I would just mark them on a grill, you know just enough to put the griil grate marks on them with out cooking them at all. For me I would only mark one side (top side) 6oz is prety thin, usualy. Then yes put on sheet pan. Probably 25-30 on each sheet pan. 12 minutes before you plate, fire them in the oven. 250 is a good amount for strip steaks to plate, can be tricky being strips. I wouldn't cook all at once, I would batch cook them, 3 batches. Me personaly wouldn't plate up a head of time and hold them in anything, most likely over cook, its not like a filet which you could get away with preplating 80 or so. Your going to have to hall a-s to plate this one..Sounds fun. I would count on at least at least 6 to be cooked well done, but I would not do a head of time, only by request.. Did they mention an alternative option fish, chicken, or veggy entree for those who don't like beef.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with Chef, but with a small difference.
I'd mark the second side.
Maybe not cross mark, but at least get a sear to seal them.
The reason is this: I'd lay them on the sheet pan top-side down.
The oven can brown the top surface, thereby obliterating your pretty marks.

But yeah, grill marks would look a lot better than what you'll have with a flat top.

I guess you could put a potato masher on an open flame and brand them like cattle for the marks.


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

Good point, Jim..

Back in the day, now I'm going way back late 80's. We use to put a piece of iceburge lettuce on top of meat so the marks wouldn't dissapear. Havn't seen that done in years? It works, although I've become to cheep to waist the lettuce, lol.


----------

